# Lynskey L3 should I strip the paint? Need help...



## wai11111 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi, I have a Lynskey Level 3 custom with custom paint job. Thinking about stripping the paint off the titanium. Should I do it? Currently, the paint is in great conditon.
The bike is build with Dura Ace 7800 groupo, Zipp stem & carbon handlebar, Sram red compact crankset, Mavic K10 wheelset and all ceramic bearings, Lynskey seatpost, and Ciamillo Neg G brakeset.


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

"Should I do it?"

Based on what factors?

Personally, I would never dream of stripping the paint if (1) it is in good condition and (2) you like it. I think it looks better than "bare" and that the paint makes it distinctive. The weight difference won't affect anything except how you feel about the bike.


----------



## VBKLINGEN (Jun 2, 2006)

This will allways be a personal choice. I think that the only decoration on titanium should be decals, but thats just an opion. I would change the fork though !


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

No way would I strip the paint on that bike. 

If I wanted a more aggresive look, I'd swap out the forks and put a different stem on it or flip it, change the handlebar tape to something monotoned, dump the mini frame pump and put a few 16gr CO2 cartridges/mini air chuck in the saddle bag. Otherwise I'd leave the rest of it alone.


----------



## wai11111 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you all for your ideas, I'm just 50/50 on the brushed Titanium look and not really sure if I wanted to strip the paint off. I guess, it does add personality to the bike. I'll strip it when the paint starts to chips and fade... But please keep the quotes comig.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

Paint pattern on your bike is a classic design, so it will remain cool as long as you own the bike. Those in the know will appreciate your bike as it looks classy.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

No way would I strip it off. If for no other reason I'd feel like a jackass for paying for a custom paint job only to pay to have it taken off. But in the case of your bike in particular it looks really good too.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

I considered stripping my Serotta-made Ti Paramount...the 10-yr old metallic gold paint was in great condition, but it just wasn't my taste which runs more to silver, gray, black.

glad I left it alone...I get tons of compliments on the bike. and as one guy remarked, 'you see one bare Ti frame, you've seen em all.'

as long as the paint is not trashed, my vote is to not strip it.

if you want to change something, maybe you could find a more attractive stem.


----------



## vladvm (May 4, 2010)

you can matte finish it, keeping the current paint scheme.


----------



## wheelio (Nov 29, 2006)

*Stripping Lynskey*

I just finished stripping my Lynskey and building it up with a SRAM Red group . Mine was so scratched up from a couple of Euro trips. Otherwise I wouldn't have stripped it. Why would you strip such a good looking frame? I must admit mine does look could all ti with new Lynskey decals.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

No don't strip it off, I like your paint scheme.


----------



## medimond (Apr 26, 2009)

Don't strip it. You might consider painting the fork to match the frame pain scheme. 

Perhaps, in lieu of spending money on paint, how about getting some new carbon wheels?


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

That's a pretty nice paint scheme. If it sucked, I'd consider stripping it, but definitely not that one. I might re-do the bar tape to plain black with no logos if I was going for looks.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Sharp looking bike as is.

You show enough Ti on the rear triangle.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I hate these posts. How the heck is anyone else going to know what will work for you? Take a look at a Lynskey with no paint (like mine). If you like it, strip yours. Then leave us alone.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

I have no opinion whether you strip it or not (Ti isn't to be painted for me though) but if you do strip it, consider this - I had a Kish frame built and was told it was a "brushed" finish. When it arrived I would have bet money that it was a "blasted" finish. I was then told that it was shoe-shined with maroon 3M Scotchbrite and that any scuffs could be easily touched up by using the maroon stuff. It leaves a finish so fine that I have to almost use my imagination to detect any brushing at all. It looks like a pearly blasted finish to me.


----------



## wai11111 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you for being honest and Thank you to you all for giving me the ideas. Its been a great help and "Yes", the paint stays on.


----------



## Lynskey R340 (Aug 14, 2011)

If that was my bike... I would leave it! 
Nice retro colours, you can always upgrade the parts and components.


----------



## Hanks (Sep 30, 2011)

*That's a Great Looking Bike*

In what appears to be in perfect condition. I think you should divert your (whatever it is causing you to even think about stripping it) attention elsewhere. Maybe buy a frame and do a build. Just to let you know, as far as collectible bikes go, an early 1900's bike is worth more in original rusty, dinged up condition than if it is restored to original condition. 










Not that any of our Carbon, Titanium or I guess any recent bike will ever bring this kind of money but my friend was offered $120,000 for the first three bikes in this picture a Schwinn Streamline, a Harley and an Indian all from around the turn of the century.

Strip your bike? Fogetaboudit!

Hank


----------



## AndyMc2006 (Oct 27, 2006)

Dont strip it...sell it and buy what you really want...wait, you bought a custom bike, it should already be what you want?


----------

